# Handmdae rock pipe cave for your monster



## rsxed

made it for my 11" blk ghost knife and it went in after few mins 

plumbing pipe from Rona and some small landscaping rocks with aquarium safe silicon will do.

i also drill some holes on the pipe so you can put you airstone in to make some nice looking bubbles


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

That's pretty cool and look a heck of a lot safer than most things they sell.


----------



## rsxed

thanks  my BGK just loves it now. never leave it lol.


----------



## cowis

thats so simple and no fussing with knocked over rocks or anything. i might just have to make a frew or one big one with diffrent bends and entryes. then put more loss rocks around it to cover the fact its a pipe and make it look more real.


----------



## rsxed

yeah.........but dont wanna spend too much time on it lol
it takes more enough time to glue those rocks already


----------



## Luke78

Thats very creative , looks like it might have taken you a while to get those rocks glued on ? Nicely done !


----------



## Morainy

What an excellent idea, rsxed. I can see why your fish love it. Will you be making any more for them?


----------



## shaobo

Neat, DIY and drinking Woo-Long Tea~  Too bad the pipe isn't something darker color~


----------



## rsxed

don't think i will be making any anymore as it takes lots time to get the rock fit neatly and glue it. 

If next time i gonna make it i will put silicon all over the area and then spray finer pea gravel on it. Way faster.
That was actually what i planned to do but did not have pea gravels on hand so.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yes, I think it would be quicker to get coarse gravel and just smear silicone on the pipe and then roll the pipe on the gravel. Individually rocks would be too time consuming. Looks great though.


----------



## mikebike

When I worked in the plastic pipe shop we made sanded stubs for use in cemented in sumps for sewer lines.

We were doing from 4" to 18" pipe stubs.

Roll on a coat of PVC glue and shovel on silica sand while the pipe was rotated in a fixture

You could brush on the PVC glue and sprinkle on the sand/aggregate.

give it 48 hours to air drive in a warm place.
then give it several rinses with water.


----------

